# Atomic Dog 1st LED grow



## ncmga (Jan 9, 2015)

Greetings

Yeah had to do it , got the super grow led sk450 US made
seems solid and heavy construction, commercial grade quality full spectrum lighting. Right now doing federation seed Mikado. 

View attachment KIMG0005.jpg


View attachment KIMG0004.jpg


View attachment KIMG0001.jpg


----------



## ncmga (Jan 9, 2015)

Greetings

Yeah had to do it , got the super grow led sk450 US made
seems solid and heavy construction, commercial grade quality full spectrum lighting. Right now doing federation seed Mikado.


----------



## ncmga (Jan 9, 2015)

Greetings,

These babies are at 3 wks and this small, if with HID or fluorescents would be 3 -4 times that size, so it would seem that LEDs are not too practical for seedlings though the leaves are like leather and robust. Still tweaking the ferts. Hey Rosebud how are u and ur grow.
So far all is good will update from time to time.

Peace
Atomic Dog


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 9, 2015)

How much was it?
How many watts?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 9, 2015)

Ncgma--Just wanted you to know that I merged your 2 threads as they were pretty much the same.

We had someone else here who had trouble with seedlings under LEDs...I'll see if I can remember who it was.  I think that a reflective partition around the plants would help to reflect the light back to the plants.  Right now, the light is disbursing throughout a large space and a lot of it is being "lost".


----------



## ncmga (Jan 10, 2015)

Greetings

The lights are 250 w and are $867 each that put (from what they say) =500 HID / HPS lighting. This is experiment. I am a USDA (CMG)(certified master gardener) doing mostly R&D on people level. Myself in marine biology on expedition in early 80s exposed to DDT, PCB, Radioactive waste. My mission to find, produce , MEDICAL GRADE Cannabis in its highest order.
Like DJ Short I look for the rare breeds and propogate to the plants to ripeness and then to judge strains. To now I have done over 30 sets all different. Some strains are more important or pronounced than others. Medical grade cannabis cultivation is quite different than commercial or recreational. There are certain principles and disciplines and methods because there is a difference.

Peace
Atomic Dog


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 10, 2015)

An actual 500 HID / HPS fixture would fry those faster than the equivalent LED that you have but only a little.

 Just because the heat isn't there doesn't mean the light isn't powerful enough to "burn" them.

I have a dinky lil (60w draw +/-) LED in my VEG and have to/can stay 20"+
I'm also noticing a LOT of "lens-burning" on leafs with any accumulated/droplets of water on the leafs  (IE spraying clones/seedlings)
that I did not have with T5.

This is my 2nd batch of clones and first seedling with this light.
In between it vegged one of those 1st White Siberian clones quite nicely.
:48:


----------



## ncmga (Jan 10, 2015)

Greetings

Yeah, 500 equivalent watts would burn at that level, but this level at 7 inches above seems to do well. I would say that the further and comfortable distance keeps plants active to reach their stages of growth. At my local 711, they got some LEDs that'll blow this away. I'm trying to find out who makes these beasts. These lights are almost like HIDs with a wide light spray and deep penetration. I'll try to get a photo of it and it'll blow away what u thought an LED can do at 4 feet from plant canopy! I only have residual heat, so no heat in area. This is called indoors guerrilla farming. I experienced this when I was in Colorado last June overseeing a 400 plant opp. Learned some things  that in my yrs of experience had not known about cannabis growing. Unfortunately I got altitude sickness and had to leave emergency style but plants can grow at minimum temps of 59degrees on.

Gota go 
Peace
Atomic Dog


----------



## MR1 (Jan 10, 2015)

I have my led 24 inches away from the top my flowering plants , I would start at 3 feet and no closer than 2 feet depending on how they react. Jmo


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 10, 2015)

ncmga said:


> These babies are at 3 wks and this small, if with HID or fluorescents would be 3 -4 times that size, so it would seem that LEDs are not too practical for seedlings


 


ncmga said:


> this level at 7 inches above seems to do well.


 
I'm confused.  Are they "doing well" or are they "3-4 times too small"?
:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 10, 2015)

ncmga said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These babies are at 3 wks and this small, if with HID or fluorescents would be 3 -4 times that size, so it would seem that LEDs are not too practical for seedlings though the leaves are like leather and robust. Still tweaking the ferts. Hey Rosebud how are u and ur grow.
> So far all is good will update from time to time.
> ...




Hi AD, glad to see you. So, I have never seen an led that was so white? I admittedly have not seen a lot of led's... 2 different kinds to be exact.  I also have never started seedlings under an LED. Seems you are way to close to the plants.. I am surprised they didn't bleach at that distance...hm... They look good though.  I still start babies under T5's.

I am pretty good, i just harvested 3 Harlequin for someone that needed medicine stat. I was experiencing with some different ways of growing w/ led. I used 3 gallon pots and lst'd..not something that is recommended with LED. I pulled a little over 2 ounces a plant.. They were beautiful nugs.  I just wanted to see what would happen. 

I will be watching this grow, thanks for starting a journal. I know what you mean about medical is different.


----------



## ncmga (Jan 11, 2015)

Greetings

The lights are at 12 inches now and seedlings  about 5 . Since the other photos ,I topped the plants and have swelled nicely almost overnight. The seem to well was that in that same amount of time, normally plants I do are usually 8- 12 inches in 2- 3 wks then flower . So that in by now I would be at least the first week or so in flower. I must say that general plant structure leaf mass above average in this set . This is a start to finish run with the one light itself. 

Atomic Dog


----------



## ncmga (Jan 27, 2015)

Greetings

So far looking good , just started flower mode last week.


----------



## ncmga (Jan 27, 2015)

Greetings

So far looking good , just started flower mode last week. 

View attachment KIMG0036.jpg


View attachment KIMG0038.jpg


View attachment _20150117_210607.jpg


View attachment _20150117_210449.jpg


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 28, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Hi AD, glad to see you. So, I have never seen an led that was so white? I admittedly have not seen a lot of led's... 2 different kinds to be exact.  I also have never started seedlings under an LED. Seems you are way to close to the plants.. I am surprised they didn't bleach at that distance...hm... They look good though.  I still start babies under T5's.
> 
> I am pretty good, i just harvested 3 Harlequin for someone that needed medicine stat. I was experiencing with some different ways of growing w/ led. I used 3 gallon pots and lst'd..not something that is recommended with LED. I pulled a little over 2 ounces a plant.. They were beautiful nugs.  I just wanted to see what would happen.
> 
> I will be watching this grow, thanks for starting a journal. I know what you mean about medical is different.



Maybe he has A veg and bloom switch..my led looks super whiteish blue color n veg and full. Spec comes on its multi color....but not not near as red as my other led that has all reds n blues..


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 28, 2015)

My last grow was done completely under LED`s, from sprouting the seeds to harvest. Had used T5`s (I think) to sprout before. Have 2 Diamond Series 300`s by Advanced LED. Used them for 6 grows now. Luv `em`. Later. Peace.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2015)

Your babies look wonderful....What is that glowing stick?


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 28, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Your babies look wonderful....What is that glowing stick?



A pencil...lol


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2015)

LOLOLOLOL   I guess I need to get out more. That is funny!


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 29, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> LOLOLOLOL   I guess I need to get out more. That is funny!



Haha at first. I thought it was somw cool sewer tester thing for soil..then I saw the almost gone eraser head and said lmao its a darn pencil..tech


----------



## ncmga (Jan 29, 2015)

techrons78 said:


> Maybe he has A veg and bloom switch..my led looks super whiteish blue color n veg and full. Spec comes on its multi color....but not not near as red as my other led that has all reds n blues..



Greetings All,

Well this particular unit has 5 panels with 2 blue/ white lights and 1 red in the middle in each. The beast weighs like an anvil at almost 25 lbs all metal and heatsink fins. 

Rosebud u doll u, u funny lol. I wanted to show a close up of the stem for comparison. My other florescent light system was down so I just decided to go LED all the way.  The soil mix is roots potting mix, but it's total trash and has BUGS in it!!! them##!... peeps!! Sh..t . I may have get out my pepermint soap and start blasting. I usually use coco, worm cast, perlite for my soil mix but my local hydro store had this. I fortified with Jamaican bat and Indonesian bat, worm casts and tea bag shavings. I brew most of my ferts and on this used Peru sea bird guanos afresh brew at one tsp qt water. This is powerfull stuff and is very alkaline so I use pretty carefully and Wachters seaweed. I most likely will use Peru sbg wine that's been brewing for like 8 yrs. PSg is very high in all NPK , the fresh because the nitrogen is so high(the bird eats a lot of fish) good starts, the other the nitrogen is all broken down and only pk now. I hook this with my base brew that can be watered through out is Espoma Plant- Tone. This stuff makes your flowers very tasty, but u know this dry smells like dry cocoa mmmm. For calcium I for years been using Sonnes #2 cal-mag a volcanic ash (food grade montmorillinite) has naturally occurring cal, mag, iron, potassium, and has to be refrigerated, this stuff is excellent. I need to go to health store to get some stevia which again I'll brew for super sweetness. For silica Dr. Patrick Flanagan Crystal energy, now this stuff is totally off the chain and helps with all aspects. Anyhow this is my med grow. 

Peace 
Atomic Dog


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 29, 2015)

ncmga said:


> Medical grade cannabis cultivation is quite different than commercial or recreational. There are certain principles and disciplines and methods because there is a difference.
> 
> Peace
> Atomic Dog


 

Absolutely no difference at all. Why would you say there is a difference?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 29, 2015)

I am not sure what he means Hal, but what I meant is if your growing for someone with a brain tumor say, i want it to be the cleanest medicine available. Lots of growers just want a big harvest and will use whatever they think will do that.. Even if it isn't good for us.

I know you don't grow that way Hal. Do you think you are an exception? And Cali is probably further along with the clean grow then we are here in Washington.  I think you are exceptional. jmo

Ps, looks like good stuff in there AD, except the stevia,,, i really hate the taste of stevia. ha


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 30, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I am not sure what he means Hal, but what I meant is if your growing for someone with a brain tumor say, i want it to be the cleanest medicine available. Lots of growers just want a big harvest and will use whatever they think will do that.. Even if it isn't good for us.
> 
> I know you don't grow that way Hal. Do you think you are an exception? And Cali is probably further along with the clean grow then we are here in Washington. I think you are exceptional. jmo
> 
> Ps, looks like good stuff in there AD, except the stevia,,, i really hate the taste of stevia. ha


 

Great point Rose. There are a lot of cats that do not take care of their herb after harvest, or during.
On the flip side, I know guys that take it further then me. IE, one buddy, when he harvests, has all the trimmers wear full protective suits/gloves/booties and masks while they trim. Super anal about it. He also NEVER touches his water with bare hands. A little extreme, but he owns a dispensary and treats his Meds as such.


----------



## ncmga (Jan 30, 2015)

NorCalHal said:


> Absolutely no difference at all. Why would you say there is a difference?



Greetings

NCH I've been growing cannabis for about 20 years, landscape gardener 37, certified master gardener 13. I've grown food, planted gardens of all sort, teach, share, volunteer  and do all types of research to uplift the/my community, people should(not mandatory) care what goes into the body. I've heard and seen many grows not just cannabis, but a lot of folk don't care what they put in the soil and do all types of contamination because of lack of good application and discipline. A part of the difference is in toking a product and noting effect, aroma and trich production and taste the key is how or to what degree is the product is produced. Sometime ago a friend brought a spice plant from Guyana, I cultivated and cloned and gave a lot away. I then went on to see if some stores or nursuries in my area would take what I had, they told me that the plant had to be certified as organic, species to be quarantined for a time to see what type of growth paterns  is it invasive, cause distress to environment etc. What I'm saying I like many grow my own and if coming to the general public with a product , certain principles and procedures should generally employed. NCH I know u r a master grower, but there's a lot of stuff out there that's just not safe like radiation, heavy metal, chemicals that don't break down in our food supply and now Monsanto controls nearly 90% of the general food supply. They(some farmers) don't care what as long as the bottom line is met.  I put high quality in high quality come out. One of rhe reasons that cannabis had such a hard time (legalizing) was there was no standards or regulations, people just put this, that or the other in their grows, not like the 'good' ole days ganja. So yes there is a difference, technically no, but imo at this level the garden scene is changing in the 'micro' gardens. Now there are some serious labs growing who knows.

A bottle of Korbel is not a bottle of Dom.

Peace
Atomic Dog 

View attachment KIMG0054.jpg


View attachment KIMG0064.jpg


View attachment KIMG0065.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 30, 2015)

That is very cool to know NCH.  Wow, full body suits...That is cool. When i make rso, i kinda wish my kitchen had been certified or something... I should be wearing a hair net I guess.   I am just glad there are growers like you and your friend out there.


----------



## ncmga (Jan 30, 2015)

Greetings

I gots a new thready the 'attic'. Dusted off some stuff open your eyes. A little of this and that.

Peace
Atomic Dog


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 31, 2015)

What constitutes what makes this herb better then that herb? THC levels? Taste? What is considered "Medical Grade" in your eyes, what the plant was fed? What medium was used?

All subjective my friend. As far as the REAL medical market, there is absolutely no difference in herb at all. I have been growing specifically for the medical market since 97'.
I have seen it all....multiple times.
What sells....that is what Medical Dispensaries buys. Period. Just because you tell the buyer, any buyer, that you grew your herb in an Organic fashion, or used this particular nuit, this particular medium, makes zero difference.
The herb will speak for itself. If it is Dank, it is Dank, no two ways around it.

The article you posted has a lot of old skool thinking in it. HPS ruins quality? Plain wrong.
The old mentality of "quality over quantity" is outdated, to say the least. You can do both, trust me. 

I understand what you are saying Sir. There is a lot of mediocre herb out there for sure. A lot of these folks consider their herb" the best" as anyone does who grows.

Demand for your herb is the ONLY true test of how well you grow your herb, not what the particular grower thinks. The only true test.


----------



## ncmga (Feb 1, 2015)

Greetings

NCH,true that, only subjective just as gardening in general, standard procedures produces standard results. How and what a gardener chooses to put in their grows is entirely up to them, but old methods produce excellent results. Peeps come to me all the time with commercial and private ganja, I can tell immediately the light of the grow, by smoking whether organic or chemical, soil or hydro, by smell if slow or fast dry, the effect of good or bad. Anybody can grow and say Medical or Recreational there are no real stamped standard,  but I haven't seen your flowers, maybe we can share and compare. I can't say that my style of grow is med grade, but ALL peeps that I have dealt with will stand and tell that there is a distinct difference. Back in the day when we were getting Colombian gold, red, Lambsbreath, Panama or Jamaican, nobody was talking med or rec, just smoke and roll with it. Now we have the 'new' skool hybrids old skool is out. Nowadays peeps are savvy and sophisticated...hmph most folks are so kushed out that now it's the 'in' thing...hmph I personally don't want that part of the gene pool in my library. Strong doesn't mean better or med, it's mostlly frame of mind. The new skool grow is now, essoteric in its nature, using what is but in a different way. Personally I like growing outdoors, simple .

Old skool stuff...the attic
Peace
Atomic Dog


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2015)

What a great conversation. I told my husband that if i had a tombstone it could read:
Grow it and they will come. I don't think that my pot is so great that is why people find me  i think i am the only one supplying it. 
There are so many folks dealing with cancer and other issues, i need more high cbd's as that is what the literature is saying helps these people. I have a doctor asking me for it to help a patient with crohn's. Of course it is in secret. 

AD and Hal, I would be happy to consume anything the two of you grew.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 1, 2015)

Do not know how good my MJ is, but I bought seeds from a dispensary, grew it and gave them a sample. They wanted some to sell. So I guess it was up to their standards.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2015)

That sounds like good pot Yooper... way to grow.  I had someone from a dispensary offer me 4 K for a pound of satori, i told  him if I  had a pound of satori i would smoke it. LOL  true.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 2, 2015)

Man, I had to really let your last post sink in before I responded. 

Why, O why do folks always think their herb is superior then others. I see it online, and in real life all the time. Quite comical.

No, I am not saying my herb is better then anyone elses. 

With that said, I gotta call ** on a few points you made. Never, ever, have I heard of anyone stating they can tell what light source you used by looking/smoking herb. That's plain ridiculous. Being able to tell if the nuits used were Organic or Chem is another false claim, imo. I fool "experts" all the time.
Being able to tell the curing time is also next to impossible, but, it is obvious if the curing is done poorly. Curing is an important step, so I will give you this one.

I will agree that folks who don't know what they are doing will grow poor herb quality. Burnt leaves leaving yellow leafs in nugs is a good indication. You could attribute this to a poorly grown HPS grow with the light too close, or Chem nuit burn.
But for a guy that know what he/she is doing, you will never be able to tell.

You have to realize, that with ANY market for any item, the Market changes. If you want to compete, you roll with the market. This means, Kushes are King. New skool hybrids are Queens (ie, cookies,candyland, sherbert ext ext.)
Personally, I don't like the taste of Cookies or the like. But I sure see why folks love it, as it is bomb herb. Hard to grow and yield for sure.

Again, you claim difference in Medical herb and "regular" herb....again, I am stating that there is no difference at all. This is coming from someone who has been active in the Medical market for 18 years! Longer then any State has had medical.

Keep Kushes and new skool hybrids out of your line up and see how well you do commercially.  Anyone can grow a lb and claim that they "sell out" quick. Grow 100 and see how long that takes.

No disrespect intended Sir, just calling it out as I see it, and as always, IMHO.

I gotta holler at you Rose, I'll be going up to Wash. soon.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 2, 2015)

That would be awesome if you hollered at me Hal...


----------



## ncmga (Feb 3, 2015)

Greetings

Still at it
Atomic Dog 

View attachment KIMG0132.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2015)

Well don't those ladies look nice. Are they getting hungry already?


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 3, 2015)

Great reading, great conversation, even if most of it is over my head. Just happy being able to use for "free". Do give some away, have only sold 2 oz`s. 100 lbs. ? Almost beyond my comprehension.


----------



## ncmga (Feb 3, 2015)

Greetings

Yeah they are more hungry than thirsty, will give another peru sea bird guano they do need a bit more nitrogen. I was scanning last nite and saw 'sticky' thread on female/ male ratio and the Dutch Passion guys, and he's right. I started with 18 starts now 12 made it, of the pics there is now 11 girls only one boy. I feel like passing out cigars . This Federation Mikado has been a staple here and everybody that partake of her falls in love with her raspberry and cream flavor sprinkled with sugah sugah sugah. It is said to have Korean genetics. 

Peace
Atomic Dog


----------



## ncmga (Mar 25, 2015)

Greetings

This is the latest on my 1st LED grow. This is federation seeds Mikado. I think they are about 55 days with a few more days to go. 
Peace
Atomic Dog 

View attachment KIMG0182.jpg


View attachment KIMG0155.jpg


View attachment KIMG0193.jpg


----------

